# My 2010 Beekeeping



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

nice show mike :thumbsup:


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

Good looking yard! I especially like the old barn signs. Who painted them and how?


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice pix! Thanx for sharing...
Noticed you use slatted racks. Some people run the slats the same way as the frames, so the slats are under the frame, facilitating mite fall to the ground. Just a thought for you.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

Steve, I know those are probably better but haven't got a pattern yet. Going to break down and buy one some day I guess. The bees seem to love the slatted racks and in the evening really congregate on them looking up from the bottom. I have since added all weather inner covers to all and have no more evening bearding. Must make them more comfortable, I'm a true believer in both.


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

NDnewbeek, to answer your questions on the signs. I already had the boxes painted with latex when this idea came up. I just taped them off with newspaper and used enamel spray paint to paint the sides solid color for the back ground. A guy I work with used regular hobby paint to do the lettering, he just free handed them and they turned out OK. One thing about painting bee hives, you don't have to worry about most people getting up close and hunting your imperfections  I have had a lot of people stop to take pictures of them, I tried to make them like the old barn paintings, I kinda miss them, theres still a few but mostly gone.


----------



## jb63 (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice pics. Are you splitting or catching swarms?


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

Buying, splitting, and got one swarm this year.


----------

